# £8 Tomtom code - First come first served



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

How to claim your £8 TomTom voucher
Using your voucher is easy. Just:
1. Choose your product(s) at www.tomtom.com
2. Add to your shopping cart (minimum £ 8)
3. Enter the code TOMTOM456 into the 'TomTom Voucher' box on the shopping cart page

The code is

TOMTOM456 (This is case sensitive)


----------

